# coat problems



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi's coat has become very shaggy and sticks out in tufts. I brush her pretty often. Is this a normal senior problem? Or should I be looking for another cause? She eats pretty high quality food and gets Nupro Silver supplement on it. She is on Proin and Rimadyl. Any ideas?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Anytime we get a drastic change of weather it causes Delgado to blow some of his coat (he blows it fully once a year). Right now for the past few weeks we've had a significant cold snap and I've had to really up the brushing to keep up with the clumps of hair flying  Craziness!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

how do I know my dog blew a coat? I can't tell


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

The shedding is immense when they blow coat! It is like they are losing every bit of hair on them all at one time. You'll know.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

lalachka said:


> how do I know my dog blew a coat? I can't tell


You'll know, your dogs appearence will change fairly dramatically going from thick and full down a thin coat, one of ours looked like a different dog, even Losing her butt tuffs, Lol! Some dogs don't blow their coat and will lose hair more gradually.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

He's 20 months. Wouldn't I know by now lol?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lalachka said:


> He's 20 months. Wouldn't I know by now lol?


Not all do. I've been lucky with mine, they are in the the slow shedders group. Midnite hardly sheds at all. Robyn slightly more as she gets older. Since I have several slower shedders it's comparable to having one that blows it's coat


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you checked thyroid? That can do weird things to their coats


----------

